# Places to eat New Orleans



## mamadot (Sep 20, 2008)

Leaving for New Orleans next week. Traded into the Quarter House in the French Quarter. Yeah!

Any suggestions from Tugger's on where to eat, places to go would be welcome.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 21, 2008)

This question comes up often on this board.  Check out these previous threads:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60768&highlight=NOLA

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=41208&highlight=NOLA

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35175&highlight=NOLA

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19453&highlight=NOLA

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=895&highlight=NOLA

Or do another search yourself using 'new orleans' instead of 'NOLA.'

I also look at restaurant.com for certificates too.

The good news is you will not go hungry on New Orleans!


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 21, 2008)

When is your check in?  We are there from 9/26 - 10/1, also Quarter House.


----------



## rsnash (Sep 21, 2008)

To both Quarter House tuggers, be sure to call ahead and asked NOT to be placed in the unit on the second floor directly above the strip club. It's a perfectly fine unit, but at 2 AM when the music is going BOOM BOOM BOOM, that you will appreciate not being over it. 

Click New Orleans Dining on Off The Broiler.com for tons of blogs about our various eating experiences in NOLA. Two places, on opposite ends of the spectrum, you should definitely go to are Willie Mae's and Commander's Palace. Enjoy!


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks.  I was thinking of calling because I can NEVER sleep at night, and the last thing I need is noise!

Just called the Quarter House.  They were TOTALLY unaccomodating.  The person I spoke with told me that it is a mattrer of opinion which rooms are noisy.  I told her that I would specifically like to NOT be in the room on the second floor above the strip club.  I was told that the resort is surrounded by clubs, so that would not make a difference.  Humm, obviously got no where.  Also, we are landing in NO at 10AM.  I requested an early check in.  She told me that they do not make any accomodations for that at all.  If your room is ready, you can check in..  If not, you then have to wait until 4PM.  She was not even willing to flag our room assignment Rm 517 for an early check in.  I told her that it was obvious that I was wasting my time, and she said, "yes, you are".  I can see that they have great customer service.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 21, 2008)

Ann Marie,
You *were* wasting your time.  Perhaps you should have asked here first.  Oh, wait.  You were going by what somebody else said.  Unfortunately, they misrepresented how things work at Quarterhouse.  Ownerships there are Fixed Unit, Fixed Week.  So generally whatever unit the owner spacebanks is what you will get.  If your unit is 517 it is on the fifth floor, so you won't have to worry about second floor issues.  You still may have to worry about noise, I don't know if it is on a back alley, etc.  It is an urban timeshare, and if you are a light sleeper you should probably pack earplugs.  I'm not a light sleeper, and I still pack them.

On turnover day at a timeshare there are many units that have to be cleaned.  If they do specific ones here and there first, then it takes a lot longer.  If your unit is not ready, I'm sure they will let you leave your luggage if you want to drop it and go out to lunch, etc.

Fern



Ann-Marie said:


> Thanks.  I was thinking of calling because I can NEVER sleep at night, and the last thing I need is noise!
> 
> Just called the Quarter House.  They were TOTALLY unaccomodating.  The person I spoke with told me that it is a mattrer of opinion which rooms are noisy.  I told her that I would specifically like to NOT be in the room on the second floor above the strip club.  I was told that the resort is surrounded by clubs, so that would not make a difference.  Humm, obviously got no where.  Also, we are landing in NO at 10AM.  I requested an early check in.  She told me that they do not make any accomodations for that at all.  If your room is ready, you can check in..  If not, you then have to wait until 4PM.  She was not even willing to flag our room assignment Rm 517 for an early check in.  I told her that it was obvious that I was wasting my time, and she said, "yes, you are".  I can see that they have great customer service.


----------



## rsnash (Sep 21, 2008)

Sorry my advice was met with difficulty. When I stayed there (we're not owners), we were given that room. I don't know if was the one on my reservations or not. Anyway, in the AM I complained and they were fortunately able to switch us. I wanted to help you avoid having to deal with that. I told my MIL the same (she's booked for June 2009) and she said they called and put in their request, no issues. I would try calling again on Monday. Probably someone who is working on Saturday would not be working on Monday and might be more cooperative. Of course, if you are guaranteed the room on you confirmation, then there should be no problem.


----------



## mamadot (Sep 21, 2008)

Just checked and our unit is 222. Is this going to be a noisy unit??
We will either have to join them or bring ear plugs, sleeping pills, or just enjoy a lot of the New Orlean adult beverages and sleep thru it!!

Ann Marie send you a PM.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 21, 2008)

Man, I have tried a combo of sleeing remedies, and just can not sleep.  I will definately get some earplugs.  Just to be on the safe side.  
Mamadot, sent you a PM.  We hopefully will be doing a TUG thing and get together.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 21, 2008)

Fern, thanks for your reply.  I assumed that 517 was on the fifth floor, but sometimes it does not always work that way.  I just thought that if they were not completely full, they would consider switching rooms.  I'll just go with the flow, and buy earplugs.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 21, 2008)

Ann Marie,
It definitely is on the fifth floor.  If they aren't full, and you've seen your unit, and there is something majorly wrong with it, then they might move you.  But otherwise, no.  Its that way with most places which work on the fixed week, fixed unit system.

You probably aren't use to that because so many places are either floating time, floating unit or points, and no unit is automatically assigned on the exchange paper.

Fern


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks Fern.  I just figured that it still might be slow in NO because of the hurricane season.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Sep 21, 2008)

rsnash said:


> To both Quarter House tuggers, be sure to call ahead and asked NOT to be placed in the unit on the second floor directly above the strip club. It's a perfectly fine unit, but at 2 AM when the music is going BOOM BOOM BOOM, that you will appreciate not being over it.
> 
> Click New Orleans Dining on Off The Broiler.com for tons of blogs about our various eating experiences in NOLA. Two places, on opposite ends of the spectrum, you should definitely go to are Willie Mae's and Commander's Palace. Enjoy!


 

LOL.....I've stayed in that exact unit and it is, indeed, noisy. The club is open around the clock, so the noise never stops. That having been said, it's a problem easily solved....with earplugs.

To the original poster.......you'll get current information on restaurants from frequent visitors and New Orleans residents if you'll log on to the New Orleans forum at www.tripadvisor.com.


----------



## Black Diamond (Sep 21, 2008)

*Enjoy A Beignet At Cafe De Monte*

ENJOYS A BEIGNET AT CAFE DE MONTE-- They are the greatest!!!


----------



## Hoc (Sep 22, 2008)

Look here for my recommendations.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 22, 2008)

Hoc, I printed your sticky out from TS4M's.  It is great.  Thank you.


----------



## tombo (Sep 22, 2008)

Hoc's list is the best. I have eaten at most of the places on the list and all are great. You have to do lunch at Commander's palace. I think we had 5 different people waiting on the 2 of us at our table. Lunch is reasonably priced and you can eat dress casual (no coat and tie).  I have never had service like that anywhere in my life. 

Breakfast at Brennan's is a thing that you must do once when you go to New Orleans like you must go to the top of the Empire State Bldg at least once when in New York. Eat a muffaletta at central grocery and beignets at Cafet Dumonde. Eat a dozen or more oysters at Felixe's or Acme. Before you leave you must eat blackened red fish at one of the cajun restaurants and don't forget to start the meal off with gumbo.

Finding a place to eat in New Orleans is never a problem. The problem is finding the time and money to enjoy all that is available in the big easy.


----------



## mamadot (Sep 23, 2008)

I too printed it out and hope to try most of them!! My husband loves po boys so I'm sure we will try out several places. He is from the south and can't wait for the raw oysters.

Called Quarter House and the said to take a cab from the airport and it should be $28 for 2.  They also said room 222 had been completley remodeled and should have less noise.  

Do they offer a cooking class at the hotel one day??  I thought I read something about it.


----------



## Mimi39 (Sep 23, 2008)

It the same block on Decatur:

_Home of Chef Duke LoCicero and his New World Italian cuisine.
117 Decatur St, New Orleans_

Excelland Italian food, opera on a Friday nights and the bar has the best martinis!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 23, 2008)

*French Market Coffee.*

Can't beat _Cafe du Monde_ for _cafe au lait et beignets_. 

Yum. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Hoc (Sep 24, 2008)

mamadot said:


> Do they offer a cooking class at the hotel one day??



Even if they don't, the New Orleans Cooking School offers daily classes with all the classic foods.  Not hands on, as the teacher does all the cooking and you watch.  But you do get the recipes, you can ask all the questions you want, and you get to eat the food.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 24, 2008)

mamadot said:


> Do they offer a cooking class at the hotel one day??  I thought I read something about it.



When you check in, the very helpful front desk staff will tell you what the scheduled QH activities are and what days they are on.

As for room assignments, in March 2008 we had an RCI reservation showing our room number.  When we checked in we were assigned a different room.  The answer I got when I asked about this was that RCI does a final room assignment the week of our arrival.  What's on the RCI form often changes.  The QH staff said the assignments were beyond their control.  We still got a 2B unit, just a different room.  It worked fine for us!


----------



## Bernie8245 (Sep 26, 2008)

We're currently at Escapes to Orange Beach and we leave here Sunday 9-28 to go to the Quarter House and will be there until 10-4. We exchanged through II and the unit # on the exchange confirmation is 232A. I hope that is not the unit above the strip club but if it is at least I did bring ear plugs.
Bernie


----------



## tombo (Sep 26, 2008)

Bernie8245 said:


> We're currently at Escapes to Orange Beach and we leave here Sunday 9-28 to go to the Quarter House and will be there until 10-4. We exchanged through II and the unit # on the exchange confirmation is 232A. I hope that is not the unit above the strip club but if it is at least I did bring ear plugs.
> Bernie



Did you bring a blindfold?


----------



## bigrick (Oct 3, 2008)

Bernie8245 said:


> We're currently at Escapes to Orange Beach and we leave here Sunday 9-28 to go to the Quarter House and will be there until 10-4. We exchanged through II and the unit # on the exchange confirmation is 232A. I hope that is not the unit above the strip club but if it is at least I did bring ear plugs.
> Bernie



What room did you actually get?


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 4, 2008)

We were in Rm 517.  It was an inside room with a window in the living room, but no window in the bedroom.  The room overlooked a courtyard past the pool by the ice machine.  It was very quiet.  However, a little weird not having a window in the bedroom.


----------



## luvmypt (Jul 5, 2009)

rsnash said:


> To both Quarter House tuggers, be sure to call ahead and asked NOT to be placed in the unit on the second floor directly above the strip club. It's a perfectly fine unit, but at 2 AM when the music is going BOOM BOOM BOOM, that you will appreciate not being over it.
> 
> Click New Orleans Dining on Off The Broiler.com for tons of blogs about our various eating experiences in NOLA. Two places, on opposite ends of the spectrum, you should definitely go to are Willie Mae's and Commander's Palace. Enjoy!



  We're gearing up for our first trip staying at the Quarter House.  Being unfamiliar with where the strip club is located,   can you tell me what room number(s) are located above the strip club?  WHat street is the strip club on?  Thanks


----------



## tombo (Jul 6, 2009)

*Buy 2 get the 3rd free at Ct of 2 Sisters jazz brunch*

You are receiving this email from The Court of Two Sisters because you filled out a comment card and provided your email address or subscribed on our website. If you haven't done so already, click to confirm your interest in receiving email campaigns from us. 

You may unsubscribe if you no longer wish to receive our emails. 



Update Your Profile  

We hope you'll help us better understand what kinds of information you do and do not wish to receive. To do this, please click on the link below to update your interests profile in our database. 

We offer a number of options such as...


Quarterly Recipe 
Locals Only Specials 
Out-of-Towners Specials 
Wine Dinners 
Gift Certificates 
Holiday Dining 

Update Profile/Email Address 




  Dear Patron 
Thank you for being a part of our email family! Below is your quarterly recipe from our kitchen. Our Courtyard Bread Pudding is served on our Jazz Brunch buffet and on our dinner menu. We hope you enjoy! 

TWO'S COMPANY, THREE IS A PARTY! To show our appreciation for your patronage every third person in your party will receive a complimentary Jazz Brunch buffet throughout JULY! Offer valid Monday through Thursday. 

To take advantage of this offer you must place a reservation, print this email and present it immediately upon arrival. Also, if you are pleased with our service please calculate gratuity based on the total number of brunches served, not the bill. Brunch hours are 9 am to 2 pm. For reservations please call (504) 522-7261 or visit our website. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Featured Recipe...  

COURTYARD BREAD PUDDING
Ingredients:
3 cups milk
1 24" loaf of day-old French bread; cut into
1½ to 2" cubes (12 cups bread cubes)
2/3 cup raisins
¼ cup salted butter, melted
4 eggs
1 cup sugar
½ tsp. vanilla
1 tsp. cinnamon
¾ tsp. ground nutmeg
½ tsp. salt

Procedure:
Scald the milk in a heavy 4 to 5 quart saucepan. Remove from heat and allow to cool for about 5 minutes. Then add the bread, raisins, and melted butter and mix thoroughly. In a separate bowl, beat the eggs and add the sugar, vanilla, cinnamon, nutmeg, and salt. Mix until thoroughly blended. Then add to the bread mixture and blend well.

Butter a 3 to 4-quart earthenware or china casserole thoroughly on all inner surfaces (or use a baking dish about 3 to 4 inches deep). Pour the mixture into it and stir to distribute the ingredients evenly. Bake uncovered in a preheated 350-degree oven for 1 hour and 10 minutes or until knife inserted in the center comes out clean and the top begins to brown and form a rough crust. Allow to cool to room temperature. Serve warm or chilled with Whiskey Sauce. Yields 8 or more servings. 

WHISKEY SAUCE
Ingredients:
1 ¼ lbs. butter
1 lb. sugar
9 egg yolks
½ cup half and half
4 tsp. corn starch mixed in ½ cup of cold water
2 ½ oz. Bourbon


Procedure:
Melt butter and dissolve sugar over double boiler. Add egg yolks and whip vigorously so that egg yolks do not curdle. To this mixture add half and half and corn starch mixture. Let cook over double boiler for 5 minutes. Remove from heat and add whiskey. Serve 2 oz. per serving of bread pudding.



See More Recipes  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We hope to see you for brunch in July! 

Sincerely, 


Joe Fein III - President 
The Court of Two Sisters 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

email: ml@courtoftwosisters.com 
phone: 504-522-7261 
web: http://www.courtoftwosisters.com/


----------



## tombo (Jul 6, 2009)

I copied and pasted the above directly from my e-mail. I would assume that since there aren't any bar codes and since no name or e-mail addresses show up on the e-mail that copying my above post to present should get you a free brunch when you buy two. It simply says make a reservation, print a copy of the email, and then hand it to them as soon as you are seated. Bon Apetit!


----------



## Greg G (Jul 6, 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/NewOrleansLALateMarchApril2005#slideshow/5355515354015714082

I think the strip club is the bottom left corner rectangle in the diagram (but I could be wrong).  I believe there is also a bar (or restaurant) where the bottom right corner rectangle is.
I remember when I pulled in to unload our bags a scantily clad young woman was sitting on a stool outside the establishment where the bottom left corner rectangle is.

Greg


----------



## Greg G (Jul 6, 2009)

Another good dining place is the Palace Cafe just a few doors down from the Quarter House on Chartres and Canal St.

http://www.palacecafe.com/

Greg


----------

